# leopard gecko morphs



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

A few of my geckos was wondering what people thought the morphs were on these two.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

hypo
tremper


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

i was told the top one was just a high yellow is it def a hypo


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

yes I would say he was hypo  What was the second one sold as?


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah thanks the second one i brought as a mack snow tremper albino


----------



## bradumz (May 11, 2012)

love the geckos!


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

1. Hypo
2. Tremper Hybino (hypo albino)


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Agree with nuttybabez!


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Do you think the second one could be a mack snow tremper hybino.


----------



## kymberleyo (Jun 10, 2012)

GECKO MICK said:


> Do you think the second one could be a mack snow tremper hybino.


heyy  i googled it lol , it could be xxx


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

anyone else know what the second gecko is


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

She could easily be a mack snow she does appear to have a slightly whiter collar around her neck so it is quite possible the person who sold her to you was not lying. You would have to breed her to another Snow though to be sure, see if any Super Snows pop out.


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Ill have to do that then to be shore


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

She could be mack snow tremper hybino but its not very easy to tell at this age. Yes you would need to breed from her to be sure.


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Ill have to breed her next season to be sure thanks for your input NUTTYBABEZ. :2thumb:


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

*Another one of my geckos*

what morph do people think this one is


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Tremper enigma, possibly Nova.


----------

